# Panorama of a different sort..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Just another photo test.. Click on the image for a *MUCH* larger view that you can scroll across (may take awhile on dial-up and this is 1/2 scale of the original). Purely experimental but I have passed the "proof of concept" stage.

4 shots stitched..


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Like the guns. Noticed the Mos is Finnish should be a good shooter.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great Idea! That would make an awesome idea for a book.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i looked really, really hard at both of them Arlon and could only see one certain stitched area on each (with one other possible). you said four stitches? man you sure did a good job there.

you could print those out and hang them and i doubt anyone would know they were stitched. wow


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very good, I did see one spot near the front on shot #1 that showed the stitch. And here I thought you were prefect with this kind of stuff!!! Ha Ha

Interesting use of an option that I only thought of with landscapes. 
Thanks, and regards, Rich


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

your perfect in my eyes! I see nothing. (shultz)


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That was pretty cool and a good use of stitching software that had not occured to me. Nice work.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I have a habit of using things in an "alternative" fashion.. These are still very experimental. I used a rail system to keep the camera parallel to the rifle, didn't work. Then used a fixed location and perspective was bad. Finally settled on a fixed position and a short telephoto lens to get the size I wanted and minimize the perspective angle. large picture above is about half the scale of the original. I'm off to a start but there's a lot of room for improvement. Have to rearrange the garage to get a little more working room or move outside into a more natural setting..

Eventually hope to get them to printable/frameable quality at full scale.

An M1 Garand..


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Interesting. I like them. Are you shooting the images in a vertical or horizontal plane?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Shooting horizontal now from a fixed point.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Out of curiosity, what was the problem when using a rail? Are you talking about a rail that is parallel to the rifle that allows you to move the camera down the length of it?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, had a pretty good rolling rail system that kept the camera parallel but the angle changed as you went down the rail. First shot would get the back of the sight blade, next would be square and move foreward and you get the front. Stitching was horrible. Some shots saw things from one angle some another. With the camera in a fixed location there wasn's as much problem with the angles changing. Further I got back with a little tele to reduce the angle but keep the size I wanted, the better it got. 200mm on the rail from across the garage might be perfect.. More experimenting to do for sure..


----------

